# Spare ticket for eventing dressage on Saturday!



## Bernster (28 July 2012)

I have a spare if anyone wants it and can get to greenwich to collect it !  Good seats - £95 ticket in block 224 row 21. My friend can't make it. Only one I'm afraid as me and another friend will be going. Shame to let it go to waste when so many people want to go.


----------

